# Connection Problems with tablet



## deannac44 (Jul 13, 2015)

Not sure if you all help with tablet problems but thought I would give it a try anyway. I have a PanDigital Tablet, almost new and I have the settings adjusted for the internet, but when I try to log on it will log on fine and then immediately log off. Is there any way to fix this problem? I have repeatedly checked my settings and they all seem to be how they should be....I am at a loss as to what to do next with it! Help! Please!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Moved thread from Web & Email forum to Android Phones and Tablets. Am I correct in assuming it is running Android?

"Almost new" is pretty relative, as this article says PanDigital threw in the towel three years ago. At least you shouldn't have to deal with customer support. 

To what do you log on and then get logged off from?

(I'm not an Android user so don't be surprised if I cannot post any more to the thread.)


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> I have the settings adjusted for the internet


 Start changing things because whatever you have set isn't working if you are logged off immediately.

What Pandigital do you have? Before i go searching for a manual, I need an *exact model*.
I do run Android Lollipop and KitKat before that so I might be able to help with your settings once I can look over your manual.


----------



## deannac44 (Jul 13, 2015)

Almost new means we bought it for grandson he played with it about a week and then discarded it as he did not like the android os system, he preferred the windows os. Anyway I've had it since then, but it will not let me stay connected to the wifi. Our internet is through SuddenLink and I can connect my computers but, have not been able to connect the tablet, It is a wifi device. I also could not connect it to my previous wifi service either. I feel I must have the settings wrong or something. I wonder if there is a way to just reset it to factory condition, I did that with one tablet I got... after that it worked fine..

I am logging on to my internet server, it connects fine, then automatically it disconnects from the server. I therefore cannot get online with the tablet, which it is totally frustrating.

The sn is:801352091111-102
the model number is: R80B452


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

From this
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pandigi...lack/3016109.p?id=1218370889076&skuId=3016109

it looks to be a *PanDigital Super Nova Digital Reader*.

I'll see if I can find a manual. I can't begin to guess how to do a factory reset because there is not one way that works for every Android tablet.

If I don't find a manual, I will post a list of all the ways tablets can be reset and you can start trying each one and perhaps get the one reset that works for your device.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I think your device is running Android 2.3, Gingerbread, which is a really old version. Android is now up to v 5, Lollipop. There are a lot of v 4devices in use: Ice Cream Sandwich, Jellybean and Kit Kat.

Did you get a 143 page manual with the device?
If not, I downloaded in epub then I went online and converted it pdf format so I could read it on the computer.
page 122 deals with setting up a wifi connection.

Also p 9 is the intial wifi set up.

p111 under Privacy, it appears there might be a button button to tap to do a factory data reset.

{b]Tap Reset device then Erase everything[/b].

When the factory reset is done, the device automatically restarts.
Wait for the welcome screen to be displayed and then follow the wizard to complete the setup.


----------



## deannac44 (Jul 13, 2015)

thank you so much I will go have a look at the manual. Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## deannac44 (Jul 13, 2015)

do you have a link to the online manual? thanks...


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

It was an epub so I had to go online and convert it to pdf.

Let me upload the pdf so you can download it. It is a little over 2MB.

```
http://www.walagata.com/w/perk/Assorted/Pandigital_SuperNova_USER_GUIDE.pdf
```
 Put the address in your browser; it is on my paid storage. You will get a link to download it.


----------



## deannac44 (Jul 13, 2015)

plodr said:


> It was an epub so I had to go online and convert it to pdf.
> 
> Let me upload the pdf so you can download it. It is a little over 2MB.
> 
> ...


OK thank you so much! I really appreciate your help


----------

